# What do you think?



## tamfitness (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok

Golden 13
Lab mix 12
Lab 4

On TOTW lamb grain free

Called fromm they said do not do grain free...rotate all but chicken 4 starr. They said there grain free is meant more for working dogs. 
Called place where i get food...they say ....stay on TOTW.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Fromm does not do grain free?
That's not correct.....my girls are on Fromm Surf & Turf and Fromm Beef Frittata. Both are grain free with moderate protein, carbs, calories and fat. My girls are not working girls. They do very well on Fromm and love it...it's not meant only for working dogs. TOTW High Prairie (venison & bison) has higher protein than Fromm.

My girls are on both TOTW and Fromm, as well as Nature's Variety Instinct (also grain free) and Go! (grain free) and they do equally as well on all of them.
Get a small bag of Fromm Surf & Turf or Beef Frittata (both grain free) and try it. I think it's about $13 for a 4 lb bag. 
You won't know how they'll do on something unless you try it.


----------



## tamfitness (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry

When I called fromm they said for me not to do grain free if my dogs are not working dogs.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

tamfitness said:


> Sorry
> 
> When I called fromm they said for me not to do grain free if my dogs are not working dogs.


Neither of my labs are working dogs and both of them are on Fromm grain free and doing amazing.
The protein levels and calories are moderate, definitely not too high for a pet dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Crap. I don't understand why on earth they would say that. I personally wouldn't listen. Might be a good idea to cut back a bit on the amounts you feed if your pups are particularly sedatory. My non working dog was on grain free and my non working cat is on grain free and they did/do very well.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

o brother, I had someone at a feed store tell me this once also. 

"Grain free?".... oh yeah, only for working Dogs.

I'm not even sure where to begin on addressing this lunacy.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I heard a pet-store worker tell a customer, "90% of dogs are allergic to grains."


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

all four of my dogs are on grain free right now! My beagle is 12 and he sleeps most of the day he gets a 1/4 cup in the morning and a 1/4 cup with a 1/4 of wet in the evening and my labs the one gets she's bigger 3/4 cup both morning and evening with canned, the other gets 1/2 cups in the morning evening with wet in the evening and the ori/pie gets less than a cup for both meals with wet. They all split the can of wet food in the evening making it a 1/4 of the can for them all each. And my dogs are non working dogs. They go for walks, swim, play ball ,toys ect. so they are doing very well! Whoever told you this from the sight is just saying whatever is written on a paper to you or writing it to you! Pay no attention to them! Your dogs will do great on grain free!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

good info Wags.


I find this type of advice(from the stores) almost pathetic. 

"Working Dogs"-- Oh, you mean the 1 out of 1,000,000 Dogs who are true "working Dogs." I've been around 100's of Dogs in my life and can honestly say I've never been around a "working Dog." Yeah, I had buddies who had hunting Dogs. But keep in mind they probably hunted a dozen times per year. 

Yeah, "Working Dogs."  I'm guessing that must encompass all the Sheep Herding Dogs in the Metro Detroit and Chicago area's. bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. 

this makes me laugh. 

Note to all--I'm not poking fun at the OP. I'm laughing at the advice being handed out in the world. 


HEY, all you RAW feeders.... you DO realize you are feeding a GRAIN FREE DIET. I want "Working DOG" paperwork presented to the forum by 10 pm tonight. If you don't give us this information, I COMMAND you to add some form of Wheat to your Dogs diets by 8 a.m. Friday morning. 

aahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Plenty of non-grain cat foods around too. Can't remember the last time I met a 'working' cat.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

that cracked me up Penny. 

Don't forget. I need your working Dog paperwork by later today. Either that or some grains infused into your Dogs diets PRONTO.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Plenty of non-grain cat foods around too. Can't remember the last time I met a 'working' cat.


My cat works. He likes to act as my alarm clock at 5am to tell me it's time to get up and give him food and cuddles. He likes to let me know my living room furniture is outdated by scratching it all to pieces. He also acts as guard cat, alerting me when those evil neighborhood cats come to steal our territory.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Caty M said:


> My cat works. He likes to act as my alarm clock at 5am to tell me it's time to get up and give him food and cuddles. He likes to let me know my living room furniture is outdated by scratching it all to pieces. He also acts as guard cat, alerting me when those evil neighborhood cats come to steal our territory.


Caty,

Ok, your Cat is walking a fine line but we'll let him pass.... he can stay on the Grain free. 

One miss on warning you about the Rogue Calico from 2 streets over and we're gonna fill his bowl with a Grain inclusive food before he can say "Mice warm my belly."


----------

